# Which tri bars?



## steveindenmark (16 Nov 2016)

I have never used tri bars before and looking on the internet there is a huge variety to choose from.

I want to use them for long distance riding.

Could someone suggest what I should be looking for?


----------



## Sharky (16 Nov 2016)

These are comfortable
http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/58210/pro...currency=GBP&gclid=CMKmyLH4rdACFcm6GwodkFYIMA


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2016)

These although not cheap have very large pads and loads of adjustment . http://www.zipp.com/bars/vuka-alumina-clip/


----------



## HLaB (17 Nov 2016)

The only real difference IMO is the shape of the bar (3 main types, flat, s bend and ski bend) the latter type I think is most comfortable on the wrists and would be better for long distance riding.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> The only real difference IMO is the shape of the bar (3 main types, flat, s bend and ski bend) the latter type I think is most comfortable on the wrists and would be better for long distance riding.



I have been trawling through the TCR photos and they all have different bars.

Looking on e bay, I see you can get all shapes and sizes for very little money and so I will try a couple for size and shape before jumping in the deep end and buying a carbon set.


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been trawling through the TCR photos and they all have different bars.
> 
> Looking on e bay, I see you can get all shapes and sizes for very little money and so I will try a couple for size and shape before jumping in the deep end and buying a carbon set.


Variations on the main theme but you're doing the right thing IMO testing to see which is most comfort I think Steve Abraham had the ski pole type, closed in a loop to form a D. I guess that gives you more hand/ hold options. 

The main thing is position for speed and comfort for long distance IMO so if you find a alu pair that puts you in a right and comfortable position I wouldn't bother shelling out for carbon to save a few grams,

Good Luck


----------

